

'Kill switch' for smartphones in proposed California bill - f_salmon
http://www.fresnobee.com/2014/02/06/3755030/calif-leaders-outline-proposed.html

======
MyNameIsMK
Replace whoever proposed this bill IMMEDIATELY.

